# Baby steps



## Plin (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello, all! I'm new to the forum, and to martial arts. I started TKD (ITF) in October, and today had my first test for a yellow stripe. (I passed, so yay me!)

It's been interesting reading various threads these last few days, especially those that discuss taking up MA at a certain age. I'm 53, and in decent but not amazing shape (although I expect my fitness level will improve considerably over time); so far, I have no trouble holding my own in class. I'm also in no hurry to rush through the levels; I trust my instructors to let me know when I need to spend more time on perfecting techniques before moving on. I figure if I keep at it regularly I'll probably reach the first black belt level by 60, but if it takes longer to teach this old dog new tricks, so be it.

I do need to work on hip and core strength in particular, partly because they're foundational to the sport, and partly because those are my main weaknesses in general (especially the hips). I did distance running for several years, but a non-running injury stopped me for a while, and led to the bonus discovery of the aforementioned hip weakness. I'm working on trying to overcome some very annoying IT band problems that kick in after 2-3 miles. Luckily, they don't seem to be an issue for TKD, and in fact I'm hoping that all the hip-driven kicks will be beneficial as I try to (very slowly) build my running base back up again. 

I'd love to hear any tips or advice from the seasoned martial artists around here. I've been impressed with the breadth and depth of knowledge and the generosity of spirit in sharing that knowledge among the posters, so I'm glad I found this place. 

Meanwhile, I really like the owner, instructors, and other students I've met at my TKD school, and am relieved to have my first test finally behind me! On to learn the next set of skills...


----------



## drop bear (Dec 18, 2018)

Just keep grinding.


----------



## pdg (Dec 18, 2018)

Listen to your body as much as your instructor.

A lot of places follow the "do what you can and sort technique later" method - which is fine. But...

When you're really young, not turning enough into a kick (say) isn't an issue because you're so bendy. As you get older, things pull and tweak and hurt 

Any pain from a specific move usually means you're doing it wrong (for you), so look at how you're doing it and ask for advice.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 18, 2018)

Plin said:


> Hello, all! I'm new to the forum, and to martial arts. I started TKD (ITF) in October, and today had my first test for a yellow stripe. (I passed, so yay me!)
> 
> It's been interesting reading various threads these last few days, especially those that discuss taking up MA at a certain age. I'm 53, and in decent but not amazing shape (although I expect my fitness level will improve considerably over time); so far, I have no trouble holding my own in class. I'm also in no hurry to rush through the levels; I trust my instructors to let me know when I need to spend more time on perfecting techniques before moving on. I figure if I keep at it regularly I'll probably reach the first black belt level by 60, but if it takes longer to teach this old dog new tricks, so be it.
> 
> ...



Welcome.
I am in my 60's and will not run on anything ,but a very good rubber asphalt track.
Running on asphalt or concrete makes my knees and hips hurt.
I have strong kicks and feel no pain.
I also was a runner when I was young, it is hard to give up, but our bodies were not meant to run on concrete.
MA will help your body more than running. I hope as a runner you know the difference between good pain and bad pain.
If you are not sure stop when it hurts, We are not bullet proof anymore.MA is a lot more fun than running on a track and roads just tear down our bodies.

As far as belts go, slow progression is better.After class, train at home in front of a mirror while your instruction is fresh. Good technique makes good muscle memory , bad technique makes bad muscle memory which is hard to unlearn. Better to know a few things well than a lot below average.

You have an advantage, you are a runner so dedication to your art should not be a problem, a lot of people are easily distracted from their goal,  Runners eat pain to reach their goal.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 18, 2018)

Osu and welcome to the forum.   I'm 52 and have been training seriously for almost 10 years.   I have always been active in sports but Kyokushin has helped me find the love of just 'training'.    When I started I was training 3 times a week and the best advice I ever received from a dojo mate was to listen to my body and that the count was for the young folks .   The higher in rank I got, the more I trained and as I started training 5 to 6 times a week I noticed that a lot of aches and pains I used to have were no longer bothering me.  I suppose I traded it in for a constant state of a dull ache but I could not only keep up with the count but in many cases I could push the younger folks to keep up.  I became more flexible and supple as well but as pdg said I needed to pay more attention to 'how' I was doing certain techniques so that I could ensure I was protecting the joints and not creating injuries.  

Congratulations on passing your first test and hopefully you will continue to train and share your experience and knowledge here from time to time.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Welcome.
> I am in my 60's and will not run on anything ,but a very good rubber asphalt track.
> Running on asphalt or concrete makes my knees and hips hurt.
> I have strong kicks and feel no pain.
> ...


 
Is that a picture of Buffy? Wish I could think of something that cool for my avatar.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2018)

Welcome to MT...just keep training


----------



## Plin (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Is that a picture of Buffy? Wish I could think of something that cool for my avatar.



It is! I'm a huge BtVS fan. My back tattoo even includes a Buffy quote. #Nerd


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 18, 2018)

Plin said:


> Hello, all! I'm new to the forum, and to martial arts. I started TKD (ITF) in October, and today had my first test for a yellow stripe. (I passed, so yay me!)
> 
> It's been interesting reading various threads these last few days, especially those that discuss taking up MA at a certain age. I'm 53, and in decent but not amazing shape (although I expect my fitness level will improve considerably over time); so far, I have no trouble holding my own in class. I'm also in no hurry to rush through the levels; I trust my instructors to let me know when I need to spend more time on perfecting techniques before moving on. I figure if I keep at it regularly I'll probably reach the first black belt level by 60, but if it takes longer to teach this old dog new tricks, so be it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum @Plin. What is an IT band problem? Most of the serious runners I have taught have had flexibility challenges I think because of the sustained stride setting up muscle memory, IMHO. Most needed to stretch more to work it out. A good combination of static and dynamic stretching is important. Get good and warmed up (after class maybe) and do long sets of static stretching of the problem areas. As you progress, work at stretching then firing the muscle(s) to full extension. It can be a little painful and will take time. 
Let us know how things progress.


----------



## pdg (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Is that a picture of Buffy? Wish I could think of something that cool for my avatar.



Season 2, episode 22 - the sword fight that ends with Acathla eating Angel instead of the living world.



Or something like that, not like I know _anything_ about it...


----------



## Plin (Dec 18, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> What is an IT band problem?



The iliotibial band is the stabilizing structure of connective tissue between the hip and the knee, along the outside of the thigh. There are a lot of theories about why and how they become inflamed and tight; it's a relatively common problem for distance runners. The end result is sharp pain on the outside of the knee (not to be confused with runner's knee, which is a completely different animal). 

One theory is that weakness in the muscles of the hip girdle and overpronation in the foot can cause the problem after extended repetition (like, you know, running day after day). I'm gradually managing to get back into running short distances, but since it's not fun until after at least five miles, it's a bit of a struggle.

I definitely used to be a lot more flexible before I started running, so am trying to get into a good routine of dynamic stretching before class, and static stretches afterwards. I'm also trying to figure out whether I can squeeze some yoga classes into my already crowded schedule. (I know I could practice at home, but I don't really have any good space for that.) Building up my flexibility and strength is a priority goal for me.


----------



## Plin (Dec 18, 2018)

pdg said:


> Season 2, episode 22 - the sword fight that ends with Acathla eating Angel instead of the living world.
> 
> Or something like that, not like I know _anything_ about it...



*Angelus: *No weapons... no friends... no hope. Take all that away and what's left?
*Buffy: *Me.

One of the best scenes in the series. And it seemed appropriate.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 18, 2018)

Plin said:


> The iliotibial band is the stabilizing structure of connective tissue between the hip and the knee, along the outside of the thigh. There are a lot of theories about why and how they become inflamed and tight; it's a relatively common problem for distance runners. The end result is sharp pain on the outside of the knee (not to be confused with runner's knee, which is a completely different animal).
> 
> One theory is that weakness in the muscles of the hip girdle and overpronation in the foot can cause the problem after extended repetition (like, you know, running day after day). I'm gradually managing to get back into running short distances, but since it's not fun until after at least five miles, it's a bit of a struggle.
> 
> I definitely used to be a lot more flexible before I started running, so am trying to get into a good routine of dynamic stretching before class, and static stretches afterwards. I'm also trying to figure out whether I can squeeze some yoga classes into my already crowded schedule. (I know I could practice at home, but I don't really have any good space for that.) Building up my flexibility and strength is a priority goal for me.



I do know about overpronation. When I played college football I was pretty fast (4.43 Nike clocked). In my Sophomore year I slowed down and could not figure out why. Our weight coach figured it out and sent me to a podiatrist for overpronation. He did several test and exercises but what helped me get over it was duck walking, lots of duck walking with my heel down. I think the gist of it was my calves had gotten stronger but tighter. After a couple of months I got back to a 4.44.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 19, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I do know about overpronation. When I played college football I was pretty fast (4.43 Nike clocked). In my Sophomore year I slowed down and could not figure out why. Our weight coach figured it out and sent me to a podiatrist for overpronation. He did several test and exercises but what helped me get over it was duck walking, lots of duck walking with my heel down. I think the gist of it was my calves had gotten stronger but tighter. After a couple of months I got back to a 4.44.



Man you were fast a 4.4 40 yards, did you ever run the 100 yards? In my day most stop watches measure ten's, and most coaches did not time the 40. I played football and ran track. I ran 10.3 100 yards, so I mostly ran the 440. that is where I learn to endure pain. *I loved football, but if I had it to do over I would not have played. *Who knows how much  a helmet to my left knee slowed me down.The broken ribs and other things hurt no big deal, but putting the needle in my knee to reduce swelling bother me. Maybe I could have ran faster than 10.3, I will never know. I have* no* broken bones from MA and the knee does not hurt performing MA.I am sorry, i got off topic.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 19, 2018)

Plin said:


> It is! I'm a huge BtVS fan. My back tattoo even includes a Buffy quote. #Nerd


You are not a nerd, my whole family quotes Buffy or we are nerds and just don't know it.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 19, 2018)

Plin said:


> *Angelus: *No weapons... no friends... no hope. Take all that away and what's left?
> *Buffy: *Me.
> 
> One of the best scenes in the series. And it seemed appropriate.


So many great scenes, I can not pick a best.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Man you were fast a 4.4 40 yards, did you ever run the 100 yards? In my day most stop watches measure ten's, and most coaches did not time the 40. I played football and ran track. I ran 10.3 100 yards, so I mostly ran the 440. that is where I learn to endure pain. *I loved football, but if I had it to do over I would not have played. *Who knows how much  a helmet to my left knee slowed me down.The broken ribs and other things hurt no big deal, but putting the needle in my knee to reduce swelling bother me. Maybe I could have ran faster than 10.3, I will never know. I have* no* broken bones from MA and the knee does not hurt performing MA.I am sorry, i got off topic.


The Nike clock user light (lasers?) to stop/start counting. One really good thing is you get an accurate sense of your real time since the process is very repeatable. My high school coach had me believing I was in the 4.3's because he was timing me with a hand stop watch 10 times and taking the average (old college rules). 
My first concussion was from football. We were in cover 1 playing the run and I shot the 4 hole. So did the fullback. He was a stump of a man but weighed 250lbs. I stopped him but we hit so hard it cracked the crown of my helmet. I stayed on the field but had no clue what was going on so the coach pulled me the next play. I missed the next two games. Other than a nagging high ankle sprain I didn't have any injuries from football. I have had 2 other concussions, 1 compound break/2 cracked ribs, several broken fingers and toes from Olympic TKD. All of which came after high school and college ball. It definitely gets harder to recover as we age.


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Plin. 

Just have fun training. I think that's the most important.

Which ITB stretches are you doing?


----------



## Plin (Dec 19, 2018)

When I did physical therapy last year, ultimately it was determined that I should focus more on strength and balance than stretching. I'm moderately flexible--can't do a split or anything, but the normal warmup stretches feel good. Occasionally I'll do a modified pigeon pose (I'm no yogi), but usually after a run or workout rather than before.  I'd be happy to get suggestions if you have some to recommend!

Actually, what's bothering me more lately is a piriformis issue. So far it's not keeping me from doing anything, but when it's aggravated I do tend to yelp when standing up or bending over at a certain angle, and it takes me a little longer to warm up on that side. I've tried some targeted stretches (prescribed by Dr. Google, so who knows), and they actually seem to just aggravate the pain. So if anyone has good recommendations for how to deal with piriformis syndrome, I'm all ears! (Okay, eyes. Whatever. You get what I mean.)


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 19, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> The Nike clock user light (lasers?) to stop/start counting. One really good thing is you get an accurate sense of your real time since the process is very repeatable. My high school coach had me believing I was in the 4.3's because he was timing me with a hand stop watch 10 times and taking the average (old college rules).
> My first concussion was from football. We were in cover 1 playing the run and I shot the 4 hole. So did the fullback. He was a stump of a man but weighed 250lbs. I stopped him but we hit so hard it cracked the crown of my helmet. I stayed on the field but had no clue what was going on so the coach pulled me the next play. I missed the next two games. Other than a nagging high ankle sprain I didn't have any injuries from football. I have had 2 other concussions, 1 compound break/2 cracked ribs, several broken fingers and toes from Olympic TKD. All of which came after high school and college ball. It definitely gets harder to recover as we age.



You have had an impressive life, college football and Olympic TKD.
I think MA are safer for normal people than football.
When I played high school football I was a whole 135 lbs and got tackle a lot. That might be way I had so many injures.
I was not at your level in MA and I did not go to many tournaments so I did not get injured doing MA.
When you think about the force of two 250 lbs guy hitting head on, you are lucky the concussion was not worse.
That one play could have been a life changing experience, if you would have broken your neck.
When we are young, we are bullet proof or at least we think we are.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> You have had an impressive life, college football and Olympic TKD.
> I think MA are safer for normal people than football.
> When I played high school football I was a whole 135 lbs and got tackle a lot. That might be way I had so many injures.
> I was not at your level in MA and I did not go to many tournaments so I did not get injured doing MA.
> ...





Bruce7 said:


> You have had an impressive life, college football and Olympic TKD.
> I think MA are safer for normal people than football.
> When I played high school football I was a whole 135 lbs and got tackle a lot. That might be way I had so many injures.
> I was not at your level in MA and I did not go to many tournaments so I did not get injured doing MA.
> ...


For clarification, I did not make it to the Olympics but did make it to the 1988 Olympic trials. I was about 165lbs through college. I would have to starve myself to make wrestling weight after football season was over. I was pretty lean so I always thought most of the weight I lost was muscle. We did not have the body fat measurements back then that I was aware of.​


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

b


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Man you were fast a 4.4 40 yards, did you ever run the 100 yards? In my day most stop watches measure ten's, and most coaches did not time the 40. I played football and ran track. I ran 10.3 100 yards, so I mostly ran the 440. that is where I learn to endure pain. *I loved football, but if I had it to do over I would not have played. *Who knows how much  a helmet to my left knee slowed me down.The broken ribs and other things hurt no big deal, but putting the needle in my knee to reduce swelling bother me. Maybe I could have ran faster than 10.3, I will never know. I have* no* broken bones from MA and the knee does not hurt performing MA.I am sorry, i got off topic.


I don't remember my 100 time. I was good for a quick burst but ran out of gas pretty quick. I tried cross country and just sucked at it.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 19, 2018)

Plin said:


> When I did physical therapy last year, ultimately it was determined that I should focus more on strength and balance than stretching. I'm moderately flexible--can't do a split or anything, but the normal warmup stretches feel good. Occasionally I'll do a modified pigeon pose (I'm no yogi), but usually after a run or workout rather than before.  I'd be happy to get suggestions if you have some to recommend!
> 
> Actually, what's bothering me more lately is a piriformis issue. So far it's not keeping me from doing anything, but when it's aggravated I do tend to yelp when standing up or bending over at a certain angle, and it takes me a little longer to warm up on that side. I've tried some targeted stretches (prescribed by Dr. Google, so who knows), and they actually seem to just aggravate the pain. So if anyone has good recommendations for how to deal with piriformis syndrome, I'm all ears! (Okay, eyes. Whatever. You get what I mean.)



I know you don't want to hear this. Stop Running!
If you have piriformis running puts pressure on the sciatic nerve. You probably already know this. My daughter is a runner she just turn 36 went to the doctor for sciatic nerve pain.  From what I have been reading the older you are the more likely you are to have problems.
I have been trying to get her to do something else ,but she loves to run.


----------



## Plin (Dec 19, 2018)

Heh. You're right. I don't want to hear it. 

Running actually doesn't hurt or aggravate the piriformis, at least for me. It's more bothered by stretches and side kicks. Running is important for both my physical and mental health, and I already spent almost two years down, so I really don't want to give it up unless there is no other option. I haven't exhausted all the possibilities just yet.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 19, 2018)

Plin said:


> Heh. You're right. I don't want to hear it.
> 
> Running actually doesn't hurt or aggravate the piriformis, at least for me. It's more bothered by stretches and side kicks. Running is important for both my physical and mental health, and I already spent almost two years down, so I really don't want to give it up unless there is no other option. I haven't exhausted all the possibilities just yet.


Don't give up! I don't pretend to understand the condition but is there a shift in the amount of running vs. stretching that helps?


----------



## Plin (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure it out. I'm not doing a lot of running lately (end of semester craziness + aforementioned IT band frustrations), and I think whatever I did here happened in my first couple of weeks of TKD (perhaps I didn't warm up adequately). However, that was over two months ago and I'm ready for this nuisance to just go away.

I ran a trail 5k on Thanksgiving weekend, my first race in nearly two years. I'd trained for the distance (which is about my max before the knee pain gets too severe), but was expecting more groomed, flat trails than the steep hills of the actual course. (Note to self: pay more attention to race routes now that you are old and nursing injuries.) I was hobbling a bit by the end of the race, and am still finding it difficult to get past the 5k mark on training runs.

The piriformis issue only comes into play getting in and out of the car, up and onto the couch or bed, or doing certain stretches. So I really don't think the running is part of the equation there.


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2018)

When I ran track it was a hundred yard dash, not meters. Never ran a hundred meters. But used to run 
9.9s all the time in the 100. (Even faster if a big kid was chasing me.)

I ran the 100, 220, 300, 440, relays, did the standing long jump, running long jump, triple jump, high jump, shot put, discuss, javelin and occasional hurdles. I was a complete track and field junky.

_Then_....I found Martial Arts. Hoo boy.


----------



## Plin (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm not a fast runner even when I'm in peak training form. I'm more of a distance girl. I was training for my first ultramarathon (a 55k) when I slipped and fell (just in the street, on wet leaves, walking to my car on the way to work--not even a cool injury). That's when my issues began...

I didn't start running until my early 40s. Maybe I should change my tagline to Late Bloomer...


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2018)

Plin said:


> Hello, all! I'm new to the forum, and to martial arts. I started TKD (ITF) in October, and today had my first test for a yellow stripe. (I passed, so yay me!)
> 
> It's been interesting reading various threads these last few days, especially those that discuss taking up MA at a certain age. I'm 53, and in decent but not amazing shape (although I expect my fitness level will improve considerably over time); so far, I have no trouble holding my own in class. I'm also in no hurry to rush through the levels; I trust my instructors to let me know when I need to spend more time on perfecting techniques before moving on. I figure if I keep at it regularly I'll probably reach the first black belt level by 60, but if it takes longer to teach this old dog new tricks, so be it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MT, great to have you here, and congrats on your yellow stripe, awesome work! It's an amazing journey... enjoy every milestone.

Hope your IT band issues resolve, but take your time with it. It really depends on the issue and core reason why the tightness/disfunction is there, just like knee pain could have different multiple root causes. I'd get a physio/kinesiologist to look at it.

Oh and very cool avatar! I was more of a Charmed fan hehe


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> When I ran track it was a hundred yard dash, not meters. Never ran a hundred meters. But used to run
> 9.9s all the time in the 100. (Even faster if a big kid was chasing me.)
> 
> I ran the 100, 220, 300, 440, relays, did the standing long jump, running long jump, triple jump, high jump, shot put, discuss, javelin and occasional hurdles. I was a complete track and field junky.
> ...



It was 100 yard dash in my day too.
Track people in Texas are faster than other states.
*9.9 that is really fast, I envy you* that might get you to the State meet in Texas.
In a slow year at a 1A division that time might win State.
One of my track coaches was the 5A State champion and held the national high school record for a long time 9.3.
He was in his 30's smoked and could still out run our sprinters, at least for 50 yards.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 20, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome to MT, great to have you here, and congrats on your yellow stripe, awesome work! It's an amazing journey... enjoy every milestone.
> 
> Hope your IT band issues resolve, but take your time with it. It really depends on the issue and core reason why the tightness/disfunction is there, just like knee pain could have different multiple root causes. I'd get a physio/kinesiologist to look at it.
> 
> Oh and very cool avatar! I was more of a Charmed fan hehe


Charmed is cool, but Buffy is better, more MA fighting and better quotes


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 20, 2018)

Plin said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out. I'm not doing a lot of running lately (end of semester craziness + aforementioned IT band frustrations), and I think whatever I did here happened in my first couple of weeks of TKD (perhaps I didn't warm up adequately). However, that was over two months ago and I'm ready for this nuisance to just go away.
> 
> I ran a trail 5k on Thanksgiving weekend, my first race in nearly two years. I'd trained for the distance (which is about my max before the knee pain gets too severe), but was expecting more groomed, flat trails than the steep hills of the actual course. (Note to self: pay more attention to race routes now that you are old and nursing injuries.) I was hobbling a bit by the end of the race, and am still finding it difficult to get past the 5k mark on training runs.
> 
> The piriformis issue only comes into play getting in and out of the car, up and onto the couch or bed, or doing certain stretches. So I really don't think the running is part of the equation there.


My left pretty messed up leg. Seven plates, muscle/ligament/tendon graphs, yada, yada, yada. The knee is 12° out of place and bone on bone now. I have learned that as long as I keep doing a decent amount of squats to keep my range of motion while under weight I have less pain while working out. I think keeping the thigh and calf muscles strong helps a lot. Augments the crappy joints for me.


----------



## Plin (Dec 20, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I'd get a physio/kinesiologist to look at it.



Yeah, I did about six months of PT last year (the maximum allotted by my insurance), and we discovered a lot of issues--apparently, I taught myself to walk all wrong as a baby, and have several decades of accumulated bad habits to undo. That's where I learned about the hip weakness.

IT bands weren't really on my radar at that point, though, since my problems were more severe. I should go back in the new year and focus on that problem.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2018)

Plin said:


> Yeah, I did about six months of PT last year (the maximum allotted by my insurance), and we discovered a lot of issues--apparently, I taught myself to walk all wrong as a baby, and have several decades of accumulated bad habits to undo. That's where I learned about the hip weakness.
> 
> IT bands weren't really on my radar at that point, though, since my problems were more severe. I should go back in the new year and focus on that problem.


Ah wow, that's fascinating walking wrong as a baby! I'd always wondered about that, my feet are quite 'duckfooted' and I'd always wondered if that was due to how I learned to walk or something else.

But yeah hope it all gets sorted


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 20, 2018)

M


Plin said:


> Hello, all! I'm new to the forum, and to martial arts. I started TKD (ITF) in October, and today had my first test for a yellow stripe. (I passed, so yay me!)
> 
> It's been interesting reading various threads these last few days, especially those that discuss taking up MA at a certain age. I'm 53, and in decent but not amazing shape (although I expect my fitness level will improve considerably over time); so far, I have no trouble holding my own in class. I'm also in no hurry to rush through the levels; I trust my instructors to let me know when I need to spend more time on perfecting techniques before moving on. I figure if I keep at it regularly I'll probably reach the first black belt level by 60, but if it takes longer to teach this old dog new tricks, so be it.
> 
> ...


My best tip: keep going to class. 

Seriously. I have bettered every training partner I ever had, simply because I kept going back. When I don’t train, MA does me no good.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 20, 2018)

Plin said:


> The iliotibial band is the stabilizing structure of connective tissue between the hip and the knee, along the outside of the thigh. There are a lot of theories about why and how they become inflamed and tight; it's a relatively common problem for distance runners. The end result is sharp pain on the outside of the knee (not to be confused with runner's knee, which is a completely different animal).
> 
> One theory is that weakness in the muscles of the hip girdle and overpronation in the foot can cause the problem after extended repetition (like, you know, running day after day). I'm gradually managing to get back into running short distances, but since it's not fun until after at least five miles, it's a bit of a struggle.
> 
> I definitely used to be a lot more flexible before I started running, so am trying to get into a good routine of dynamic stretching before class, and static stretches afterwards. I'm also trying to figure out whether I can squeeze some yoga classes into my already crowded schedule. (I know I could practice at home, but I don't really have any good space for that.) Building up my flexibility and strength is a priority goal for me.


I’ve had some problems with the IT band, too. My current issue is with the ilipsoas muscle group, and may be related to the prior IT band issue. Pay attention to the aches and soreness there - don’t push it until your body has to make you stop.


----------

